# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Aragón pedirá al Gobierno un decreto contra la sequía

## sergi1907

Lobón ha anunciado que se reunirá con Arias Cañete y en ese encuentro le transmitirá la grave situación de sequía y la necesidad de que se pongan en marcha el Pacto del Agua.

Aragón pedirá al Ministerio de Agricultura la puesta en marcha de un decreto de medidas contra la sequía, teniendo en cuenta que con la reserva de agua actual en la Comunidad no se cubren las necesidades "ni de un año", así como la construcción urgente de las obras incluidas en el Pacto del Agua. 

 El consejero aragonés de Agricultura, Ganadería y Medio Ambiente, Modesto Lobón, ha presidido hoy la Mesa de Seguimiento de Producciones Agrarias en Zaragoza -conocida como Mesa de la Sequía-, a la que han asistido representantes de todos los sectores afectados. 

 En una rueda de prensa posterior, Lobón ha anunciado que se reunirá con el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, el próximo 21 de febrero, y en ese encuentro le transmitirá la grave situación de sequía que sufre la Comunidad aragonesa y la necesidad de que se pongan en marcha "todas las obras incluidas en el Pacto del Agua". 

 Esa es "la gran necesidad de Aragón", ya que si estuvieran hechas no habría problemas de escasez de agua porque "tendríamos resuelta la sequía estructural, que es la falta de regulación", ha remarcado el consejero, al tiempo que ha hecho hincapié en la "necesidad de un decreto de sequía". 

 A su juicio, dicho decreto debe ser elaborado "con la suficiente amplitud" para que recoja las necesidades "que ya se contemplan en estos momentos", pero también aquellas que "puedan venir en momentos posteriores si la situación se pone todavía peor".

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...75742_300.html

----------

